
Profits over People: How Fantastical Lost Loyal Users on Product Hunt - antdke
https://theproductperson.substack.com/p/-the-product-person-12-profits-over?r=2j20m&utm_campaign=post&utm_medium=web&utm_source=copy
======
zepto
The facts of this article seem to be in dispute:

 _Flexibits (Fantastical’s developer) went out of its way to let anyone who
owned Fantastical 2 keep the features they already had access to when
upgrading to Fantastical 3. If you owned Fantastical 2 you can use Fantastical
3 free of charge and keep the features you already had._

[https://daringfireball.net/linked/2020/02/04/fantastical-3-a...](https://daringfireball.net/linked/2020/02/04/fantastical-3-app-
store)

IANAL, but I’m curious whether Flexbits might have a case against Product Hunt
over this.

